# PC World opening times



## wheels (29 May 2007)

I've just spent the last hour trying to contact Liffey Valley or Blanchardstown PC World and neither are picking up. Does anyone know what time they stay open till on a Tuesday?


----------



## Leo (29 May 2007)

*Re: pc workd opening times*

Ah, check their ???


----------



## wheels (29 May 2007)

*Re: pc workd opening times*

OK apologies, I was working from PCworld.ie. For those who are interested it's open until 8pm.


----------



## wheels (29 May 2007)

*Re: pc workd opening times*

Just a further footnote, the times on the site were wrong. I got there at half 7 and the place was shut. So back to the drawing board I suppose


----------

